# Sasha Banks - Hot or Not?



## Draykorinee (Aug 4, 2015)

She's nice enough for sure, only a 7/10 but thats fine.


----------



## Barnerito (Mar 19, 2015)

ofc, from main roster only Becky is better


----------



## Cliffy (Mar 31, 2011)

She's alright


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

She's ugly as fuck, look at her









That ugly body of hers ugh
































OMG how do they even allow her to show herself on TV ?




























Ugliest ass in WWE history !
































I am of course being ironic I find her hot as fuck


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

Jerichoholic62 said:


> Ugliest ass in WWE history !


Her ass is insanely underrated, just sayin', you see that shit at the Rumble? Wow! god damn... :sashahi


----------



## TwistingJab (Oct 11, 2015)

Nice hair but she looks like a horse.


----------



## TheResurrection (Dec 21, 2011)

From some angles she looks fantastic, from others she looks dog rough.


----------



## Hurin (Nov 10, 2015)

Love her to death but an awful lot of the time she looks like an alien or a fish or something.


----------



## BarackYoMama (Mar 26, 2009)

I find her pretty damn hot myself.

But I guess I can possibly see where others don't...I don't know...


----------



## bboy (May 22, 2005)

god damn, who gives a crap? She's supposed to be a wrestler, who cares what she looks like?

You marks make me sick, you cry out for a revolution to see serious women wrestling and are supposedly disgusted by women demeaning themselves on tv and are apprarently tired of how WWE hires women for their looks rather than their wrestling skills yet in reality all you give a shit about is how good a woman looks. 

I have seen the comments posted on these boards during womens matches and I have had just about enough of it. Comments such as "she's looking hot tonight, I want to see more", "twerk that ass baby".

I wish the marks who go crazy for the divas would just be honest. You want to see tits, you want to see ass just say it. Don't hide behind your screen and claim you want equality for women and power to the girls and all that crap. At the end of the day you are all a bunch of sexist pigs who want to see sasha, paige, becky or whoever prance around in bikini's for your enjoyment and turn you on. Look at the signatures people have on this site, you pretty much have these girls naked in your signatures, you are telling me you don't see these girls as sexual objects? 

Give me a fucking break


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

7/10 but she was cuter when she's rookie babyface.


----------



## nazzac (Jun 15, 2011)

I think Sasha is one of those who comes across as more attractive due to the way she carries herself.


----------



## CEEJ (Apr 2, 2015)

bboy said:


> god damn, who gives a crap? She's supposed to be a wrestler, who cares what she looks like?
> 
> You marks make me sick, you cry out for a revolution to see serious women wrestling and are supposedly disgusted by women demeaning themselves on tv and are apprarently tired of how WWE hires women for their looks rather than their wrestling skills yet in reality all you give a shit about is how good a woman looks.
> 
> ...


Congratz, you just made a whole bunch of assumptions and basically none were true, Sasha is hot, does that mean that's all I like about her? No, she can fucking wrestle, that's why I like her personally, that's why I want to see Bayley, Charlotte, Emma, Paige, Asuka, are they hot? Yes, can't we say that now that there's a divas revolution? They're fucking hot but they can wrestle.

Fuck equality, if they can wrestle, can build a story, entertain me, I want to see them, regardless of what they look like, if they can't, they can leave, regardless of what they look like


----------



## Pummy (Feb 26, 2015)

It's not just female. Even male wrestler look is important. Whatever you like it or not.


----------



## Subbética2008 (Oct 9, 2012)

Hottest chick at the company right now


----------



## Piers (Sep 1, 2015)

Bavak said:


> Her ass is insanely underrated, just sayin', you see that shit at the Rumble? Wow! god damn... :sashahi


----------



## I am the Storm (Apr 11, 2014)

In my opinion, Sasha Banks is extremely hot. Not just physically, but I love her personality, the way she carries herself, and everything else.


----------



## AJ Leegion (Nov 21, 2012)

If Sasha Banks was any hotter she wouldn't be allowed in the arenas because she would be a fire hazard.


----------



## Lone Star (Dec 15, 2015)

She's hot as fuck and full of charisma.


----------



## tommo010 (Jul 15, 2008)

Voted Kinda because looks are subjective which is why you are seeing so many differing opinions about her or any diva for that matter. Sasha is midtable pick for me if I picked a current hottest list she's got a slamming body and is an attractive women but I find the likes of Becky, Paige, Peyton Royce and Asuka hotter than her :draper2


----------



## A-C-P (Jan 5, 2010)

Definitely wouldn't turn her down :book


----------



## Pacmanboi (Oct 11, 2010)

Is this a troll question? She's a fucking 10.


----------



## GeniusSmark (Dec 27, 2015)

Too small, that's about as negative I'll be. Don't like judging people by appearance.


----------



## Slider575 (May 14, 2013)

I find her pretty damn attractive


----------



## Karma101 (Sep 7, 2012)

Yes. To me her body is perfect, but she does need quite a lot of make-up for her face to look presentable. Still, it works.


----------



## Crewz (Sep 20, 2015)

Who cares?


----------



## VitoCorleone (Jun 30, 2015)

10/10

I saw her photo when she was a teenanger. damn she evolved like no one other in the roster.
pretty damn hot.

She is also a good example that you dont need boobs,ass or something like that.
Just a little bit Bossness.


----------



## swagger_ROCKS (Jun 5, 2010)

cute.


----------



## Impeccable Sin (Aug 28, 2013)

It really depends. I actually think she looks better a lot of the time when she's not in her WWE makeup.


----------



## InsipidTazz (Mar 17, 2015)

She isn't beautiful, but she's sexy as fuck.


----------



## SonOfAnarchy91 (Jan 4, 2015)

She reminds me of one of those Bratz doll's my cousins used to play with when we were kids =/


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

She's cute.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

She's not hideous, but she's not very attractive either. Unremarkable skinny body and a horse face.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

She's alright, I don't think she's ugly, but I don't think she's beautiful either.

She's a fantastic wrestler though (Y)


----------



## cornfed40 (Oct 14, 2015)

banging body, slightly butter-face


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

She's sexy, but she's not pretty.


----------



## Oakesy (Apr 2, 2012)

I wouldn't throw her out of bed for farting, there again, I would say that about a lot of women...


----------



## ManiacMichaelMyers (Oct 23, 2009)

HOT.


----------



## Marrakesh (Nov 20, 2012)

She's not model material. 

I'd smash her backdoors in though.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

Based solely on her looks alone, I think she is reasonably attractive. I wouldn't call her hot though. 6 or 7 territory on my personal scale. However, sex appeal is 50% looks and 50% how you present yourself. And Sasha carries herself like she's the hottest bitch in the room and it's effective because a lot of people see her and _do_ think she's hot. I give her props for knowing how to work it. By WWE standards she looks just good enough that she's got a chance at a good push, but if someone like Alexis Bliss came up I could see her getting pushed ahead of Sasha because WWE values looks above all else for better or for worse.


----------



## Chief of the Lynch Mob (Aug 22, 2014)

I think she is pretty good looking.

I'd say Becky and Paige are better looking out of the main roster, personally, but there's not too much wrong with Sasha's looks at all.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Sasha's gorgeous.


----------



## Reptilian (Apr 16, 2014)

She looked ugly as fuck at the Royal Rumble tbh. I don't know why, she used to look better.


----------



## Brollins (Aug 24, 2015)

She has a different type of beauty that is definitely a plus. The whole package makes her a very interesting woman, just saying..


----------



## aberroncho (Jan 19, 2016)

Of course she is hot. has nice body, and amazing attitude.


----------



## HiddenFlaw (Jan 29, 2014)

id bang her


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

tommo010 said:


> Voted Kinda because looks are subjective which is why you are seeing so many differing opinions about her or any diva for that matter. Sasha is midtable pick for me if I picked a current hottest list she's got a slamming body and is an attractive women but *I find the likes of Becky, Paige, Peyton Royce and Asuka hotter than her *:draper2


I'm with you on that.


----------



## Jersey (Jun 24, 2014)

Eva Maryse said:


> She's not hideous, but she's not very attractive either. *Unremarkable skinny body and a horse face*.


----------



## koda2_00 (Jul 9, 2012)

Sasha is beautiful. Period. The most beautiful on the roster. I know a lot of people talk about how attractive Paige is (which I never really saw), but Sasha is far above Paige. Again though, attractiveness is very opinionated. But in saying that, Sasha is perfect. Can't wait for her to win the title!!


----------



## colin922 (Apr 21, 2014)




----------



## ellecate (Oct 30, 2015)

Yes hot and her body language is really good, she knows how to move


----------



## TheMightyQuinn (Sep 21, 2015)

100% 10 out of 10 the best looking diva in wwe history.


----------



## Arkham258 (Jan 30, 2015)

tommo010 said:


> Voted Kinda because looks are subjective which is why you are seeing so many differing opinions about her or any diva for that matter. Sasha is midtable pick for me if I picked a current hottest list she's got a slamming body and is an attractive women but I find the likes of Becky, Paige, Peyton Royce and Asuka hotter than her :draper2


Peyton Royce is just:Banderas:dayum


----------



## OwenSES (Jul 19, 2010)

Hot as fuck!


----------



## TJQ (Sep 1, 2013)

I FIND HER TO BE QUITE ATTRACTIVE, Becky is still top 1, though. :becky



Jerichoholic62 said:


>


:homer


----------



## Trivette (Dec 30, 2013)

:yum:




























'Nuff said.


----------



## Prosper (Mar 25, 2015)

SHe's fuckin hot and that ass was POPPIN at the Rumble. That Asian who wifed her is lucky as shit.


----------



## Tiago (Jun 13, 2005)

TheMightyQuinn said:


> 100% 10 out of 10 the best looking diva in wwe history.


Go to sleep you´re drunk


----------



## GREEK FREAK (May 17, 2012)

I didn't think she was hot at first but she's starting to grow on me.


----------



## Daemon_Rising (Jul 18, 2009)

Absolutely not, I don't find her "pretty" or hot or anything like that.

She is however incredibly confident, which goes a long way in accentuating what you already have. She's the cool chick I'd want to be friends with but no, I don't find her physically attractive.


----------



## The Game (Oct 7, 2015)

Hell of a wrestler, at first I loved her simply because of that. Now her looks are growing on me. I think it's definitely an attitude thing. But the point is, whether she is hot or not it doesn't matter. What matters is what she can do in the ring.


----------



## ironcladd1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Not the hottest, but still hot.


----------



## Braylyt (Jan 19, 2015)

Somewhere in the middle. Her new make-up artist definitely does good work.

She's more hot than ugly though, that's for sure.


----------



## eyebrowmorroco (Aug 26, 2006)

Sasha Banks










a dik-dik


----------



## Trublez (Apr 10, 2013)

I never found her attractive until a year or so ago but her looks have really grown on me. She looked fine as hell at the Rumble and the way she accentuated her bodily features added to that.

The perfect diva on the current roster for me would have Becky Lynch's face, Alexa Bliss or Nikki Bella's body and Sasha's body language. :banderas


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

She's one of the nastiest ugliest looking creatures I have ever seen. I try not to vomit everytime I see that disgusting thing she calls a face.


----------



## rbhayek (Apr 13, 2011)

Super Hot.


----------



## chemical (Apr 8, 2014)

She's smokin' hot. 

She's seriously really beautiful.

Not as beautiful as Nikki, but she's definitely up there.


----------



## Rated R™ (Jul 2, 2006)

Not going to lie she is pretty fucking hot.


----------



## Conor4414 (Aug 11, 2017)

bboy said:


> god damn, who gives a crap? She's supposed to be a wrestler, who cares what she looks like?
> 
> You marks make me sick, you cry out for a revolution to see serious women wrestling and are supposedly disgusted by women demeaning themselves on tv and are apprarently tired of how WWE hires women for their looks rather than their wrestling skills yet in reality all you give a shit about is how good a woman looks.
> 
> ...


Why don't you cry me a fucking river snowflake? Fucking bitch you must of searched something about Sasha Banks to get here you hypocrite


----------



## deadcool (May 4, 2006)

She's gorgeous.


----------



## MC (May 30, 2017)

Not to me but she isn't ugly. Its a running joke that she is ugly when she is only alright. If she offered sex I would't turn her down so. Prefer Becky Lynch though.


----------



## Leon Knuckles (Sep 2, 2013)

She is more hot than not and I would smash a thousand times. :sasha2


----------



## DoolieNoted (Dec 5, 2015)

Somewhere between no and kinda..

Nice body, pretty in a girl next door kinda way. 
I just can't stand the way she talks like she's got loose dentures or something.


----------



## Mr.Amazing5441 (Jun 20, 2015)

She does have a nice body, her face is less than perfect though. And I personally dont like her attitude.


----------



## UniversalGleam (Jan 30, 2017)

just noticed this thread.










its fascinating that Im on a forum full of brad pitt lookalikes rating women down on looks which contradicts itself because if they were so good looking then wouldnt they be out dating women in real life rather than sat on an internet forum rating celebrities?

...ya doesnt compute here either.


----------



## Dibil13 (Apr 29, 2016)

Very hot.


----------



## MonkasaurusRex (Jul 3, 2016)

Strange Poll. Clearly as with most women opinion on attractiveness will be divided. I could say that Milla Jovovich is the most beautiful woman in the world and there would be people who dispute that and some that would likely not find her attractive at all. It's a subjective opinion, there is not one clear and defined set of criteria for beauty that everyone agrees upon. 

With that said I think Sasha is gorgeous. she has a fantastic body and beautiful eyes and a big bright intoxicating smile. IMO she is definitely top two in WWE in terms of hotness maybe even number one as I go back and forth between Sasha and Emma.


----------



## Venocide (Jan 28, 2010)

No. She actually looks like a fucking horse! How are people not seeing this? Oh, and she's balding.... Some people have weird taste.


----------



## Chris90 (Jun 14, 2011)

She has a great body


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

I like her skin tone and body, but she looks like a horse. It seems like her hairline is running away from her face because it's so weird looking. I might find her more attractive if she had a better personality. 

I'm way more attracted to Bliss, Maryse, and the Bella twins.


----------



## NondescriptWWEfan (May 9, 2017)

ITT we forget that 90% of us will never even speak to a woman as hot as her


----------



## Bojack (Jun 7, 2016)

Not really my cup of tea. Probably like a 6/10. To me she's near the bottom in terms of looks when it comes to women on the roster. Which doesn't mean much since almost all the women in WWE are great looking. 

Emma, Becky, Alexa just do it for me.wens3 Paige used to do it for me too but her going off the deep end has made her ugly to me.


----------



## 3ku1 (May 23, 2015)

Meh. It's too subjective. But personally I don't find her that attractive. I don't like objectifying woman all too much. But she's more a 5/10 to me. Too skinny around her waist. Everyone has different tastes as it is. Compared too imo the top end of the best looking woman on the main roster, I just don't think she stacks up. I prefer Alexa, Becky, Carmella etc. Im bias lol. But imo Alexa is the most visually attractive woman on the MR.


----------



## The Sheik (Jul 10, 2017)

She's not ugly, but she's definitely not stunning.. She's on the same level as Bayley, just an average looking women you can find anywhere.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse (Jun 20, 2014)

No. She's not ugly or anything but she's not overly attractive. Take away the bright hair and she's a chick that if you saw her on the street you wouldn't even notice her. No ass, small boobs, horse face.


----------



## Reversoul (Jun 18, 2017)

NondescriptWWEfan said:


> ITT we forget that 90% of us will never even speak to a woman as hot as her


Then I must be in the 10% because my wife is hotter than her.


----------



## Lesnar Turtle (Dec 6, 2011)

Not super hot, but shes not bad at all


----------



## adamclark52 (Nov 27, 2015)

Nice ass but she needs some meat.


----------



## brewjo32 (Nov 24, 2015)

she looks like a My Little Pony toy.


----------

